# 25W or 50W heater?



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

I will be getting a 5 gallon tank soon, and I want to get the Hagen Elite 25W heater. I was wondering if it would be enough to heat a 5 gallon tank, or should I go with a 50W?


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a 6.6gal (not filled all the way, so probably closer to 5-6) and I use a 50w Aqueon. 25w might work if it's a good quality, adjustable heater. What's it rated for?


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I believe it's supposed to be approximately 3-5 watts per gallon. I have a couple of 25 watts in 5 gallons that work great.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

It says on the package up to 5.5 gallons. If 25W heaters work well in 5 gallons, then I think I'll stick with this one. I just read before that some people have a 50W in a tank as small as 2.5 gallons and doing well with it.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I have a 50W on a 5.5. Keeps it nice and toasty!


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't have the same heater as you, but I got a new 5g and the heater I have is 25w. It works great in my tank, if anything, so I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for yours to work, either...


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I have 25 watts in all three of my tanks - two 5 gallons and one 3 gallon. Haven't had a problem with uneven heating or cold water 

FWIW, I can highly recommend the Hydro Theo 25w or the Marineland 25w Visi-therm.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. :-D I think I'll try the 25W out first, and if it can't do the job, then I'll get a 50W.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan. Good luck!


----------



## Hikari (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

